

I made a node.js page to search npm+github - blago
http://blago.dachev.com:8000/modules

======
cbryan
Neat! Thanks for this. I've been playing with node this weekend and I was
pining for something like the <http://rubygems.org> site and this fits the
bill nicely.

~~~
blago
I created it so I can compare different alternatives before picking a module
to use. I'm glad it's useful to other people too.

------
mathias
None of the existing sites like this (<http://npm.mape.me/>,
<http://search.npmjs.org/>, and now yours) don’t do anything special when a
project has multiple maintainers, even though that information is all in the
package.json file.

------
matthiaswh
I like the message he has about IE6/7/8 users when you click on the top
node.js+npm+github

    
    
      The page is broken? Sorry, I spend enough time dealing with IE 6/7/8 at work. Spare time is for fun. If you are using a modern browser though let me know: @blago

------
mcantelon
Gorgeous design (and speedy interface)! When I searched for a couple of my npm
modules, however, I couldn't find them ("calais" is one). A small wishlist of
stuff I'd love to see in an online npm index: related modules, rating, and
comments.

~~~
blago
There is a bug where only 2.x compatible modules are indexed. This will be
fixed soon.

------
dekz
Very nice work, navigating backwards wasn't exactly intuitive (clicking the
tag gets rid of the tag, maybe add an [x] or breadcrumbs).

------
marknadal
Love it to see a true "I hacked this together" post. Looks great, glad to know
the node.js crowd is growing. :)

------
braindead_in
Nice. I've had a tough time finding modules for node with Google. Github
search doesn't help too much.

~~~
mcantelon
<http://npm.mape.me/> is a straight-up list of what's in npm. I follow
twitter.com/nodemodules for updates to npm. It would be nice if everyone with
modules listed in the Github wiki (<https://github.com/ry/node/wiki/modules>)
would get onto npm.

~~~
dekz
There is also <http://search.npmjs.org/>

------
x0ner
You need to do input validation on your search input. Accepts tags and
processes them.

------
abraham
The repo link is not obvious. I expected the name of the project to be a link.

~~~
blago
Good call. I'll make it link to the npm page.

